# Bubba



## DillPickles (Jul 4, 2007)

With great sadness, resting peacefully in my lap - Bubba passed on to Rainbow Bridge July 7, 2007. I know he's not a rabbit but since his passing was so sudden and recent I had to put it up here to let him know I love him still!

Linda:rainbow::cry2:rip:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 5, 2007)

Aw RIP Bubba...


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss....

RIP sweet Bubba


----------



## pla725 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Whether rabbit, dog, cat, other creature or a person any loss of a loved one isn't easy.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

I am so sorry,

:rip:Bubba.


----------



## cleobunny1307 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sorry for loss, but he died TOMORROW??? that doesnt make sense! but i am soooo soooo sorry! i no wut its lke to loose a pet.



:' ( cry!


----------



## DillPickles (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry, the date was July 2, 2007. Thanks for all your thoughts.



Linda


----------

